# Vinyl Heat Press Newbie has a few beginner questions



## DigitalDecals (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello,

I have been making vinyl car graphics for almost 5 years and I recently purchased a heat press. My intent is to do strictly heat press designs cut from my vinyl cutter. I have some questions though.

1. I saw the post about creasing the shirt with a line to get it straight when putting on graphics. Is that really the only way?

2. If my store is open all day, and i only use the heat press twice, can I leave it on all day? Will it hurt anything?

3. I see that the recommended press time/temp/pressure are this and this. How do I know if I am using too much or not enough?? Are there signs?

4. Any suggestions for pressing things with plastic parts that get in the way, like messenger bags?

5. Pricing... I have these prices so far, for one color, one small design in front, one in back (when applicable) are these right?

*Adult**Kid**Toddler**Baby**X 5**X 20**X 50**X 100**T-shirt*17.9915.9913.9911.99 15.9911.999.998.99*Hoodie*27.9917.9914.99 26.9924.9923.9922.99*PT shirts*16.9914.9912.9910.99 14.9910.998.997.99 *Fitted**Trucker**Adjustable**Hats*19.99 *Baby Bibs*10.99 *Apron*14.99 *Messenger Bags*29.99

6. Does anyone press things that a customer brings in (say, a $50 jersey) and if so, how much so you charge so that when you press it on crooked and have to replace it, you are not completely up a creek?)

Please respond! I will trade heat press experience for vinyl cutter/design experience!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

DigitalDecals said:


> 1. I saw the post about creasing the shirt with a line to get it straight when putting on graphics. Is that really the only way?


I use the perfect transfer tool. I also do the crease trick when the T-shirt is wacko. (sholders are not the same length) 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t6406.html




DigitalDecals said:


> 2. If my store is open all day, and i only use the heat press twice, can I leave it on all day? Will it hurt anything?


 Who is paying the electric bill? 
It takes 30 min. to warm up to temp. When a customer walks in with a heat press job, flip it on and it will be ready by the time you get through the order and design the cut file.




DigitalDecals said:


> 3. I see that the recommended press time/temp/pressure are this and this. How do I know if I am using too much or not enough?? Are there signs?


Start with the vendors spec, then adjust as you go. Once you get it, it's easy.



DigitalDecals said:


> 4. Any suggestions for pressing things with plastic parts that get in the way, like messenger bags?


Plastic and reflective things melt. You might need to make a jig to lay on your press that gets the plastic away from harm. 

5. Watch your time. Then charge by your shop rate and garment markup. 




DigitalDecals said:


> 6. Does anyone press things that a customer brings in (say, a $50 jersey) and if so, how much so you charge so that when you press it on crooked and have to replace it, you are not completely up a creek?)


You can have them sign a "press at your own risk" document. That will scare off a few customers. Do be careful that you don't take any and every job that walks in. Learn to say no when it is not worth the risk.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, and welcome to the forums Angie!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> 1. I saw the post about creasing the shirt with a line to get it straight when putting on graphics. Is that really the only way?


No, I usually line up by measuring in from the seams or down from the collar or tag.



> 2. If my store is open all day, and i only use the heat press twice, can I leave it on all day? Will it hurt anything?


 Yes, you can leave it on all day. The only thing it will hurt is the electric bill



> 3. I see that the recommended press time/temp/pressure are this and this. How do I know if I am using too much or not enough?? Are there signs?


It really depends on what type of transfer. For instance, too much pressure might cause strike through or not enough pressure might cause inaccurate adhesion.



> 4. Any suggestions for pressing things with plastic parts that get in the way, like messenger bags?


Try using a teflon pillow or mousepad cut to size to raise the print area. Adjust your pressure accordingly. The goal is to keep the direct heat and pressure off of buttons, clips zippers etc.



> 5. Pricing... I have these prices so far, for one color, one small design in front, one in back (when applicable) are these right?
> 
> *Adult**Kid**Toddler**Baby**X 5**X 20**X 50**X 100**T-shirt*17.9915.9913.9911.9915.9911.999.998.99*Hoodie*27.9917.9914.9926.9924.9923.9922.99*PT shirts*16.9914.9912.9910.9914.9910.998.997.99*Fitted**Trucker**Adjustable**Hats*19.99*Baby Bibs*10.99*Apron*14.99*Messenger Bags*29.99


The standard here varies per market. Can't provide much insight here.



> 6. Does anyone press things that a customer brings in (say, a $50 jersey) and if so, how much so you charge so that when you press it on crooked and have to replace it, you are not completely up a creek?)


A lot of people do this, but there is a certain amount of risk. I would definitely recommend having the customer sign a waiver that you are not responsible for any damage.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice John! Looks like we were working on this simultaneously


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

The teflon pillows work great for hoodies. I got them from Josh at imprintables.com
Get all the sizes. I also do sleeves, pants, hoods etc with them.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Yes, you can leave it on all day. The only thing it will hurt is the electric bill


That's not the *only* thing it will hurt: that kind of wasteful electricity consumption doesn't exactly help our environmental crisis either.


----------



## DigitalDecals (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Angie,

Like everyone said, the prices really vary depending on where you are at and what the market will pay.

We typically charge 10.00 for a single side and add 2 more for a smaller logo on the front (1 color).

We leave the press on only when we are using it, it typically takes about 10 - 12 minutes to warm up to 320 (which is what our material presses at) and takes that long to cust and weed sometimes.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

John S said:


> The teflon pillows work great for hoodies. I got them from Josh at imprintables.com
> Get all the sizes. I also do sleeves, pants, hoods etc with them.


I've seen references to these "teflon pillows" several times now.

What are they and how are they used??


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I've seen references to these "teflon pillows" several times now.
> 
> What are they and how are they used??


It's a piece of foam inside two sheets of non-stick teflon. They come in many sizes. 

If you are pressing the front of a hoodie, you have several layers of seams across the front of the pockets. The pillow goes inside the hoodie so when you press, the foam helps absorb the seams so your press gets to the transfer. You are not stuck pressing on just the seam with no contact on the transfer.

A long skinny pad will slide down a leg or sleeve and let you press without fighting the seam on the other side of the leg/sleeve.

A little pad goes inside a onesie. (baby goods)

Call Josh at imprintables. They have all the sizes. 800-347-0068


----------

